# What are these green spots on my chicken?



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y96/D_Seibert/DSC02034.jpg

Sometimes when I cook chicken breasts in my iron skillet, these dark green spots appear. To me they look like a nasty mold, but I'm sure thats not what they are because they appear within an hour or two after cooking, and they never spread. I wonder if its some kind of reaction with the iron pan. I tried a different iron pan and got the same thing. They are cooked without oil. The green spots are only on the outside of the chicken - I've been slicing that part off and eating the rest of the chicken, and it tastes normal.

Cross-posted in Health.


----------

